# Last Monster Cat 09 Report



## captmikestarrett

All my bait is gone and it looks like this will be my last Monster Cat Report for 2009. What a great day in fact.. Fish where one here and one there then a few more over there.. No doubles but enough to keep a young man interested in watching the lines. We had two really good knock down hard pulling fights today and tipped the totals well over 300 lbs. This is good way to end a year. 

Some of these fish pegged my 50 lb scale at 44 and 43 inches. Enjoy..... I certainly did....


















































Gearing up for Spider Crappie in March already... 

Capt Mike


----------



## Andre

Nice Capt'n......I see the blue cats fishery is doing well


----------



## ncnat

Way to go.


----------



## basstardo

And this is why I have to get a boat again. Man I miss winter catfishin'.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Great fish.


----------

